# Burstner Argos 747 Towing Capacity



## GMV

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can offer a little advice?

Having hired a couple of motor homes to see what works best for our family, we are soon to make a purchase.

We like the 747 Argos but it has a towing limit specified as 1500kg. We wish to tow a braked trailer with a total weight of 1725kg. So on the face of it what we want will not be suitable, but, is it possible to 'trade' carrying capacity for towing weight? I.e. can you swap what on paper is an excess of 225kg towed weight, for less luggage/passengers etc

Any advice of similar experience much appreciated
.

Regards, GMV


----------



## rayc

GMV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can offer a little advice?
> 
> Having hired a couple of motor homes to see what works best for our family, we are soon to make a purchase.
> 
> We like the 747 Argos but it has a towing limit specified as 1500kg. We wish to tow a braked trailer with a total weight of 1725kg. So on the face of it what we want will not be suitable, but, is it possible to 'trade' carrying capacity for towing weight? I.e. can you swap what on paper is an excess of 225kg towed weight, for less luggage/passengers etc
> 
> Any advice of similar experience much appreciated
> .
> 
> Regards, GMV


If the manufacturer of the MH has set a towing limit then that is it -no matter what the actual weight of the tow vehicle is.


----------



## TJ101

GMV said:


> We like the 747 Argos but it has a towing limit specified as 1500kg. )


1500 Is your limit on the 747,, 
As far as i found out all the tag axel MHs are poor on their tow capacities ??

Was in the same boat, hence why i bought a 850 instead 3000 kgs will do the job nicely


----------



## Diverdad

Hi all, I'm new to the forum. We have bought a Burstner A747-2 (not even got the log book back yet).

I'm interested in this topic and would like to know where the towing limit is stated; log book/ chassis plate?

What about my driving license, the A747-2 is a big old beast are we legal?

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards

Lee


----------



## 747

You are lucky. According to the plate on my last van (Burstner 747-2 Active) it was only 200 Kg. 8O 

Hi Lee, welcome to the forum. If you bought your Burstner from Tyne Valley Motorhomes it could be the one I had. If so, you have got a good van. The first part of the reg is NY52.


----------



## TJ101

Hi Lee

You need to look under the bonnet for the chassis plate,, will give a load of numbers,, You should have a plate near the hab door as well giving the converters (Burstner) numbers

You need these to work out the weight, both to drive and tow, plus what categories you have on your driving licence , a lot down to age and when you pass your test ?


----------



## Diverdad

*747*

"If you bought your Burstner from Tyne Valley Motorhomes it could be the one I had. If so, you have got a good van. The first part of the reg is NY52."

Bought t from Scotland.
Lovely ride home.

Lee


----------



## Diverdad

*747*

Hello TJ101, passed my test in 1992. on the back of my license card in category D1E I have codes 01,101,119, don't know what these mean, I'll google it.

Lee


----------



## Diverdad

*747*

Sorry to hijack your thread GMV but I guess it is all relevant.

On the back of my license category C1E codes 01,107.

From t'internet, I make this out that I can tow a combined weight of 8250kg.

Now it is down to the van and what it can tow/ what the manufacturers have stated.

I'll have a look over the weekend.

If I'm wrong on this please let me know!!

Thanks

Lee


----------



## TJ101

If you use this link,, you can see what DVLA says you can drive

https://www.viewdrivingrecord.service.gov.uk/driving-record/licence-number?

If 1992 and under 70 years old, you "should" be ok up to 7500kg (8250kg train weight)


----------



## TJ101

*Re: 747*



Diverdad said:


> Now it is down to the van and what it can tow/ what the manufacturers have stated. Lee


You posted same time as me !!

Yes, you can only tow what the vehicle makers / converters have on the chassis plate

The 107 code is the gross train weight restriction (8250kg) you, and most people have ie camper and trailer all up weight

Hence why i have to have a 6.5 ton Iveco based HM,, Good to tow 3 tons


----------



## Mrplodd

As you passed your test BEFORE 01 Jan 1997 you have what are called "Grandfathers rights" Basically that means you can drive anything UP TO 7500 kg GVW 

I would advise a bit of caution because to the best of my Knowledge some of the Argos range do not have an awful lot of available payload, especially the 6 berth beasties (think how much 6 people PLUS their kit weighs!!!!

CONVERTERS plate (the one marked Burstner) is the one you need to look at to find out what the max trailer weight can be. Subtract the SECOND highest number (which will be the Gross Vehicle weight also called MAM Max Auth Weight) from the highest figure of all (which will be your Maximum Train Weight. thats the absolute max your MH plus anything being towed behind it can weigh) 

Tghe figure you then have is the Max possible weight of any trailer.

You also need to ensure that none of your axle weights exceed whats permitted. 

You can tow a trailer that is plated at a HIGHER weight than the above number gives you PROVIDED it doesnt ACTually exceed what you are allowed to tow.

Think of a car trailer, it weighs 1100kg empty but CAN weigh 25000 kg when fully loaded. 

When loaded it would exceed your permitted trailer weight but unloaded it would be fine (assuming you have 1500Kg allowed) 

If you would like any more help/info PM me for a phone number


----------



## 747

Mrplodd said:


> Snipped ...... I would advise a bit of caution because to the best of my Knowledge some of the Argos range do not have an awful lot of available payload, especially the 6 berth beasties (think how much 6 people PLUS their kit weighs!!!!
> 
> If you would like any more help/info PM me for a phone number


Not quite right Mr P. They have a payload of usually 1250 to 1500 Kg. The problem is that due to their design it is virtually impossible to be legal on the front axle as it is close to its Max loading all the time. The 747 Active (which I had) is probably worse than the Argos due to the different internal layout.

With a 7/8th full fuel tank and a 1/4 full fresh water tank, I had 40 Kg to spare on the front axle. The wife would have put me just over the limit. Bear in mind that just behind the passenger seat were 2 x 11 Kg gas bottles, a double dinette with 4 belted seats, a 120 litre fresh water tank, 2 x 110 Ah batteries and a 100 litre waste water tank (all on the one side ie UK nearside). There is no way on Earth it could have been legal with passengers, especially on the front nearside tyre. Luckily I had it weighed and travelled without water. A full tank of fuel used to make me break out in a sweat. 

By the same token, it was virtually impossible to overload the tag axles at the back.


----------



## Diverdad

*Loading*

Thanks Mr P, the tag states 5200 and 5000, I guess I can tow 200kg. This would put me right on the limit.
My next available slot I will go and check the vehicle weight so I can figure how much I can load it.

Lee


----------

